# Sentra/Versa CVT Extended Warranty



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

http://www.sentraversacvtsettlement.com/

Personally I think Nissan should have to increase the warranty to 10Yr/120K warranty like they did on the older model CVT's. They've known for years these transmissions are problematic yet they do nothing about it. Any car should last a minimum of 100K miles without a major component failure so that's the absolute minimum they should be held responsible for repairs/replacement especially on an extended warranty. I owned a car with over 500K miles on it that never had an engine or transmission rebuild/replacement and have had other cars with over 200K and many cars with over 100K miles. My Versa has a CVT. I haven't had any problems with it but 17.8K miles isn't enough miles to make me very comfortable with the transmission yet. Some may ask why I bought a car with the CVT if I was concerned about the longevity of them and the reason is I bought this car on short notice and didn't do my homework before making the purchase.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

From what I understand the CVT has been pretty good on the Versa. Nissan has been using them since 2003, yours is a much later generation, and their have been lots of improvements. Unlike reg automatic transmissions they are very sensitive to neglected fluid changes. If you live in a very hot climate, a mountainous region or do very long drives with it be extra religious about servicing and changing the fluid more often. It will add to the servicing costs, but it should also allow you to maximize the life of your transmission.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think 2016 Versas fall into the category of "Classic Datsun"...just saying...


----------

